# Wiltshire Old Man getting out there.



## YokellCouple (Sep 24, 2020)

I am now a widower having lost Mary to Cancer in May 2020. I am trying to visit all the Cricket grounds featured in my last Birthday present from her; ‘Remarkable Village Cricket Grounds’. I travel in my 2008 Swift Voyager Motorhome staying mostly on CS or CL sites but would like to try some wild spots as well. Sticking in mainland UK until the pandemic is over but would like to do some ‘winter sun’ then but will be looking for travel buddies as I don’t think I will be up to going that far totally on my own.

I have made some changes to my unit over the years, adaptions to suit needs of the moment. The latest was to remove one of the dinette double seats and create an inside ‘garage’ that contains my folding e-bike plus other odd things.

I have done all of the habitation maintenance over the years including replacing the Truma Combi 4 boiler recently. All the electrical upgrades - solar (350W), Satellite (Snipe2), LED lights and the like are just about how I want them. Security devices (various) have been added.

I have a YouTube channel which is currently on the back burner - did a fair bit with Mary but just doing a vlog as a single older man with a niche interest – I’m not sure about. I do social media when on trips and maintain a Blog to keep family and friends up to date with my adventures.

Username is the same for all.- YokellCouple


----------



## toasty (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Robmac (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi welcome along from Scotland


----------



## ozzy1955 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello Yokellcouple, guess you are based in Wiltshire? We live in Trowbridge, Welcome.


----------



## Wully (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome hope you enjoy the forum if you come to Scotland you won’t see many cricket grounds but you’ll have fun explaining the rules to a Scotsman with no math skill.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mid4did (Sep 25, 2020)

About time to Nige,welcome to the nuthouse pete.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 25, 2020)

Don't know what happened there.......
But you get the message.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 25, 2020)

Nigel, really good to see you on here. Meets are run through the sister site motorhomer.com... we only make a couple each summer; as you know usually abroad, but would be fab to meet you in person next summer.


----------



## mjvw (Sep 26, 2020)

Big hello from County Durham


----------



## YokellCouple (Sep 26, 2020)

ozzy1955 said:


> Hello Yokellcouple, guess you are based in Wiltshire? We live in Trowbridge, Welcome.


I am based near Chippenham so we are not too far apart. I did my first ever wild overnighter at Southwick Country Park back in July.


----------



## YokellCouple (Sep 26, 2020)

mid4did said:


> About time to Nige,welcome to the nuthouse pete.


Thats me Pete,,, always late on parade.


----------



## YokellCouple (Sep 26, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Don't know what happened there.......
> But you get the message.


Me neither,,, but I feel very welcome now. Thanks


----------



## YokellCouple (Sep 26, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> Nigel, really good to see you on here. Meets are run through the sister site motorhomer.com... we only make a couple each summer; as you know usually abroad, but would be fab to meet you in person next summer.


i've yet to explore the other sites i've joined but it will be good to meet you both and other folks too. So looking forward to next year - but not given up on more exploring this year.


----------



## barryd (Sep 26, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.  My brother runs a facebook group called Grumpy Old Cricketers (cricketing family) and I know recently there was a thread about the best village cricket grounds. I suspect most of them will be north east and Yorkshire though.

You might find it an interesting group to join.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/grumpyoldcricketers

Good luck with the trip and the future adventures. There will be loads of people on here that will do a meet up with you, they are a good bunch.


----------



## YokellCouple (Sep 26, 2020)

barryd said:


> Welcome to the forum.  My brother runs a facebook group called Grumpy Old Cricketers (cricketing family) and I know recently there was a thread about the best village cricket grounds. I suspect most of them will be north east and Yorkshire though.
> 
> You might find it an interesting group to join.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/grumpyoldcricketers
> 
> Good luck with the trip and the future adventures. There will be loads of people on here that will do a meet up with you, they are a good bunch.


Thanks for the info - i have just applied to join the group. From what i've seen so far this does look a friendly place.


----------



## Bigbaz (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi welcome


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Sep 27, 2020)

YokellCouple said:


> ................ .. Sticking in mainland UK until the pandemic is over but would like to do some ‘winter sun’ then but will be looking for travel buddies as I don’t think I will be up to going that far totally on my own.................


Welcome to the forum from us too. 

Whilst my wife loves the van she won't travel with me for more than a fortnight as she misses the home and family too much. 

So for longer European travel I now drive solo. I do tend to plan a general idea of the route, but don't bother with adding places to stay because there are so many. Europe  is motorhome heaven.

What I'm trying to say is, when you feel ready, cross the Channel and give it a go. After a couple of days you'll feel completely at home and thoroughly enjoy the drive.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 28, 2020)

Welcome along from Co Antrim,lots of help and good buddies on here.


----------



## YokellCouple (Sep 29, 2020)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Welcome to the forum from us too.
> 
> Whilst my wife loves the van she won't travel with me for more than a fortnight as she misses the home and family too much.
> 
> ...


I'll try and keep that thought front and centre - at some point i will just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Sep 29, 2020)

Good man. 

If it helps, but please don't laugh, in Europe I place a piece of paper with 'Drive Right' over the steering wheel and covering the speedometer every time I turn off the engine. Always. Whenever I restart I see my reminder. 

A customs officer peered through and saw it, smiled, and said "Good Idea". I didn't feel so daft after that.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------

